# High PH levels and Crystals in Urine



## Carolina4eva (Apr 18, 2011)

Took my 6 1/2 month old in today to get a urine analysis to check if she maybe had another bladder infection. Shes been peeing way to much lately. After they ran the test on her urine there was no infection or anything, Just high PH levels and Crystals. Her PH level was at a 8, he said normal was 5-7. He said it may be from the Blue Buffalo I feed her and suggested I try out This special Royal Canin that would lower her PH levels. Has anybody else had these same kind of issues? I would just like some feedback before I go out and purchase this food.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

did he recommend the vet formula? or the regular formula?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

if your vet did not reccomend the vet formula id try a grain free diet first

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

my personal preference is taste of the wild its a bit easier on the wallet and the dogs love it.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 25, 2011)

Carolina4eva said:


> Took my 6 1/2 month old in today to get a urine analysis to check if she maybe had another bladder infection. Shes been peeing way to much lately. After they ran the test on her urine there was no infection or anything, Just high PH levels and Crystals. Her PH level was at a 8, he said normal was 5-7. He said it may be from the Blue Buffalo I feed her and suggested I try out This special Royal Canin that would lower her PH levels. Has anybody else had these same kind of issues? I would just like some feedback before I go out and purchase this food.


HI Carolina4eva,
I also have a pit bull, who has been diagnosed with crystals in her urine and is being treated with antibiotics and is on a special diet. Hoping this clears but am wondering if you have overcome this and if so,what you're doing to help prevent it from reoccurring?

Thank you for any advice you may have.

Gracie


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

Did they say what kind of crystals? Because high pH along with struvite crystals does indicatebacterial infection that is cleared with antibiotics. As for food, grain-free, low phosphorous is good. I can check, but I am not sure Royal Canin would be better than Blue Buffalo.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

before grain or taste of the wild. i know different animal but we had a cat with crystals in her urine some body reccomened grain free so we tried before grain and never had a problem with the cat again we after we made the permanent switch. trust me on this grain free thing its better for your dog.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

what type of crystals? If it is what I think it is then the equivalent illness in humans is gout. Most often occurs when too much rich food is ingested. Hanry the 8th had it because of his rich diet. Hope that helps.


----------



## NelaCanela (Nov 8, 2013)

*Crystals in urine*

My 1 1/2 year old female Pitty has crystals in her urine. The vet thinks it is chronic, although it is the first time that her urine results had crystals and she has an UTI. She's on antibiotics and now the vet wants her on Prescription Diet C/D , the food analysis on that particular dry food is horrible, are any of you in a similar situation and can you suggest an alternative? Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

capfull of apple cider vinegar over her food will help to lower the pH of her urinary tract. cranberry extract could also help.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

Dog Food 

Check this out.. Big reason I started Raw.

Roger Biduk; Insecticides and Euthanasia Drugs in Pet Foods
Roger Biduk; Pet Food Brands to Avoid


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

You definitely want a low purine diet...low uric acid is what you want. However, you did say the ph was high...meaning more alkaline? Not sure then because my experience was with high acidity levels. ACV does help lower the acidity level...but then again you said a high number, meaning more alkaline LOL!!! Maybe I'm no help...but I do know from experience that the prescription crap helps but is no good in the long run as far as nutrition is concerned. Do your research online but diet change is the answer, and remember that the vet crap is NOT medicated food...there is no magic in it...just different ingredients with usually lots of corn, corn gluten, chicken fat, etc. Lower protein, lower phosphorous is the goal as was mentioned. No organ meats...too full of purine levels. Lots of water is a good thing also to wash out the bladder. Add it to the food. Remember to frequently let your dog out to urinate, once again to flush out the bladder. There are holistic stores that offer good supplements for the urinary system as well. Homemade meals or foods such as Sojos grain free are alternatives....just have to add an appropriate type and level of protein, the rest is already made up...just add water. Good luck!!

Lots of questions and advice here:
Dog Food (Canine Diet and Nutrition) - Answers by Marie -Pet Chef & Dog Vitamin Expert

Oh yeah, you can buy ph strips to test your dog's urine level yourself at health food stores, etc.


----------

